# Switching kids to whole milk from milk replacer



## funnyfarm976 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have two nigi kids - one is 4 weeks one is 5 weeks. They are currently on dumor milk replacer for goats. I'd like to switch them over to whole cows milk.  The 4 week old has soft kind of pasty poop but not runny or loose and is otherwise fine. They drink about 12 oz twice a day and have goat chow, Timothy hay and fresh water free choice.  What is the best way to transition them over to cows milk and what is the proper intake amount? Thank you!


----------



## funnyfarm976 (Jun 15, 2015)

Also the pasty poop has been that way for almost a week. Not getting any worse but not forming little pellets at all.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome , glad you joined us!  It would probably be best if you switched them slowly over the next 6 days or so- like when you switch dog food brands for example- increasing the amount of whole milk until you are only feeding whole milk.


----------



## funnyfarm976 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you! So i would give them one bottle with a small amt of just whole milk and a separate bottle with a little less milk replacer right? Sorry - I'm scared to cause them any digestive upset. Also - do you think 12 oz 2x a day is enough for them?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2015)

funnyfarm976 said:


> Thank you! So i would give them one bottle with a small amt of just whole milk and a separate bottle with a little less milk replacer right? Sorry - I'm scared to cause them any digestive upset. Also - do you think 12 oz 2x a day is enough for them?



I think that the 2-12 oz bottles per day is enough- (the one we bottle raised from 4 weeks till 8 weeks was given 3 -8 oz bottles per day just because I was able to do a noon bottle).

I don't know enough about milk replacer to know if it is okay to mix with the whole milk or better to feed separate- like you mention above.  You could start out with 10 oz of milk replacer and 2 oz of whole milk for a couple feedings(keep a eye on the poop) and then slowly increase the amount of whole milk while decreasing the milk replacer until they are drinking the whole milk.

@OneFineAcre, @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @Pearce Pastures and others might have some more insight/experience with this


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't either but would think you would mix in one bottle
Start with 1/4 whole milk and 3/4 replacer
Do that for a couple days then half and half for two days
Or 2 oz and 10
Then 4 and 8 
Etc


----------



## funnyfarm976 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all. Little Bo's poop is finally back to nuggetty normal so I think instead of messing with them I will just keep them on the replacer - they're doing well right now....here they are playiBo and Luke.  (Duke!)


----------



## animalmom (Jun 17, 2015)

Cuties!


----------

